# How to sex them



## hcjo222 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm worried I have a rooster in the bunch, it's tails pretty short and I think it's getting a bit more of a comb, any good way to sex them, I only want laying hens :/ thank you for any help


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Look at their wings. The ones that have long black feathers are female!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

AlexTS113 said:


> Look at their wings. The ones that have long black feathers are female!


What if they are all white chickens?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Depending how old they are you can feather sex most breeds, and no black feathers do not mean females. If there to old to feather sex you'll have to wait till you hear a crow. Sure some breeds you can tell early by combs but sometimes females will have a good size comb till shell she grows into it.


----------

